# Split Teat/Teat Spur Questions



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 14, 2017)

So if you breed a Nigerian Doe with a teat spur is it a guarantee all of her babies will have also have it? Her Dam has two perfect teats. She has what I am thinking is a teat spur. Its not a full second teat, just a very small opening on one side of the normal orifice.

Is she more likely to have mastitis or other issues if she is bred?

Do you ever "spay" a female goat because its in the best interest not to breed her and let her come into milk?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 14, 2017)

I have a doe with a small nonfunctional teat spur. She is an unregistered Nigerian and a pretty good milker. Thankfully in my case it does not interfere with milking. 2 of her 3 kids did not inherit the spur, but one did. She was sold with full disclosure.

I know a breeder who breeds show quality goats with normal teats and had a kid pop up with a teat spur. 

IMO, if you don't want a doe bred, then just don't breed her. Although I know it has been done before, spaying is uncommon and risky.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 16, 2017)

I've checked with the breeder. NONE of the parents and grandparents had split teats. Should I worry about breeding her Mom again?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 16, 2017)

What is the purpose of these kids? Milk, meat, etc?

I know meat goat breeders see extra teats as no big deal. I doubt they have a lot of mastitis issues with it if it isn't a culling point. 

If she is a registered dairy doe then you might consider selling her kids unregistered if her other traits don't outweigh this one. Others may disagree. I wouldn't sell any intact bucks out of her.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

Don't breed her Mom to the same buck again
As for her there is no guarantee her kids will have it 
Personally in my situation I would not keep her
I' don't know what your purpose is so can't say what you should do


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 17, 2017)

We use our girls as pets and for milk. We don't show, never will. I don't care about registered or unregistered. We leased the buck last year, so not a problem on not using him again. My husband insisted we have ADGA registered so that the babies could be sold to offset the cost of our herd. I'm going to try and find her a good pet home. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------

